# 1st cheese turned out dry - why?



## Granolamom (Feb 8, 2010)

I just made my first batch of cheese, and followed the simplest recipe I could find: Heat milk to 180 degrees (1/2 gallon), add 1/2 cup of lemon juice, stir, let curdle, drain thru cheese cloth, add garlic, chives and coarse salt. 
It tastes delicious, but it is very crumbly and dry. How can I get it to be creamier? Or is it a simple matter of how much milk fat my (Alpine) doe has, in which case I can't do much about it (unless adding something to her feed?)


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

It is crumbly and dry because it is overacidified. What you made was an overacidified ricotta salata. When you bite in, it almost dries your mouth, right? Makes you want to take a drink of water? If so, that's classic overacidification. If you want to make an acid-precipitated cheese like that ricotta salata, then use less lemon juice. A half cup of lemon juice should be good enough for almost a gallon of milk.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You can also use half lemon juice and half cider vinegar, but yes it is for a gallon of milk.


----------

